# Endeavour



## tedc (Dec 31, 2006)

Wonder who it is who keys in the morse at the beginning on the Morse/Endeavour tv proggy.

Pretty poor stuff - must be about 5 wpm with very shaky hand.

They should have asked me....I'd have given 'em 25 wpm!!!

(Bounce)


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

tedc said:


> They should have asked me....I'd have given 'em 25 wpm!!!
> 
> (Bounce)


What about the shaky hand? Could have been worth a fortune in Danny's Bar.


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

I did my best morse after a few Harvey Wallbangers - which was the reason I gave it up !!


----------



## Dickyboy (May 18, 2009)

sparks69 said:


> I did my best morse after a few Harvey Wallbangers - which was the reason I gave it up !!


Morse or the Harvey Wallbangers?(Jester)


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

both......................... eventually !


----------



## sibby (Aug 23, 2010)

Dannys bar or the Zanzibar next door, take your pick.


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

To me it sounds like a machine; timed to fit the music.

Good PR to make it slow enough so a non-reader can look up the code and follow it.


----------



## slick (Mar 31, 2006)

All,
I heard Morse on a Kraftwerk track last week, I suspect it was German...
Does any one know of it?

Yours aye,

slick


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Barrington Pheloung wrote the music for all the Morse based series..all 3 including Lewis.
He is an Aussie but UK based.

Geoff


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

I believe Barrington Pheloung used an orchestral instrument to send the morse code used in the theme. Possibly a violin.


----------



## BobClay (Dec 14, 2007)

The Inspector Morse theme on a complicated looking Morse key .... 

https://youtu.be/DC1A1Rh9Ig8


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

BobClay said:


> The Inspector Morse theme on a complicated looking Morse key ....
> 
> https://youtu.be/DC1A1Rh9Ig8


Reckon you've cracked it,Bob. Sounds better than a violin.

KR


----------



## schris (May 25, 2012)

slick said:


> All,
> I heard Morse on a Kraftwerk track last week, I suspect it was German...
> Does any one know of it?
> 
> ...



Radioactivity ( 1975 )


----------

